# DSTT "Fake Recovery 1.16"



## Bri (Dec 23, 2008)

Apparently, the "fake killer" code that was rumored to be included in the latest version (1.16) of the official DSTT firmware is real, and has destroyed quite a few fake DSTT's.  Although it is recommended that users stick with firmware 1.15, those users who had their fake DSTT's destroyed by the fake-killer firmware may be able to fix them.

"Fake Detector" and "Fake Recovery" programs have been developed to fix fake DSTT's that were damaged by the official 1.16 firmware.  Use at your own risk.

Thanks to niu for the information!

discussion:  http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=124591
download:  http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=4086

-Bri


----------



## playallday (Dec 23, 2008)

Does this kill the SuperCard DS One as well?


----------



## granville (Dec 23, 2008)

I use a Supercard triple loader with the DSTT menu, but I never used 1.16 out of fear. This is pretty cool, but I still don't want to risk breaking my card since this program is specifically FOR the DSTT.


----------



## playallday (Dec 23, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> I use a Supercard triple loader with the DSTT menu, but I never used 1.16 out of fear. This is pretty cool, but I still don't want to risk breaking my card since this program is specifically FOR the DSTT.


Same here.  I guess I'll have to go back to the SuperCard menu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## kobykaan (Dec 23, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Does this kill the SuperCard DS One as well?




doubtful it would as the 1.16 bricker firmware was designed to brick the TTDS cards onboard chip the recovery files will not work on other cards its designed to run on TTDS/NEO TTDS cards and their clones

but would still be wise to keep using the 1.15 kernel files just in case


----------



## granville (Dec 24, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just use 1.15. If any games have piracy protection, cheats are your friend!


----------



## playallday (Dec 24, 2008)

Using V1.16 on the SuperCard DS One is *SAFE*!  I tried it out and it works fine.


----------

